# Foros Acerca del Foro Sobre el funcionamiento del foro  ¿Cómo publicar videos en AgroFórum.pe?

## Bruno Cillóniz

El foro te permite subir videos de *YouTube*, *Dailymotion*, *Google*, *Facebook*, *Hulu*, *Vimeo* y *Metacafe* a tus mensajes. 
Para hacerlo, debes primero encontrar el video de tu preferencia en cualquiera de los sitios de Internet antes mencionados.  
Una vez que tienes el video que quieres subir en AgroFórum.pe, debes crear un *Nuevo Tema* en el foro donde quieres que se publique tu mensaje y/o tu video. Luego debes apretar el ícono de *"Insertar Video",* que es el un "rollo de cine", y que aperece entre las opciones para editar los mensajes (justo debajo del ícono para revisar ortografía que dice ABC, o al costado del ícono de un arbolito, que se utiliza para insertar imágenes).  
Una vez que hacen click en el ícono mencionado, les va a aparecer una ventana con un campo para que agreguen la dirección de Internet que aparece en su navegador (o URL); como por ejemplo, http://www.youtube.com/xyz.  
Finalmente sólo deben apretar la opción de la ventanita que dice *"Ok"* para que el video aparezca en su mensaje. 
¡Envían su mensaje y listo!  :Big Grin: Temas similares: 3er Aniversario de AgroFórum.pe Críticas a AgroFórum.pe Publicidad y Auspicios en AgroFórum.pe Minag estima publicar en 25 días reglamento de Programa de Compensaciones para la Competitividad ¿Cómo publicar fotos en AgroFórum.pe?

----------

